# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Ցանցային ադմինիստրատոր

## Okamigo

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ կարող եք ասել ինչ ուսումնական կենտրոններ գիտեք ցանցային ադմինիստրատոր սովորելու համար?

----------


## Varzor

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ կարող եք ասել ինչ ուսումնական կենտրոններ գիտեք ցանցային ադմինիստրատոր սովորելու համար?


Q-group-ը ունի տենց դասընթացներ
http://q-group.am/?com=module&module=menu&id=30
Մանրամասների համար շատ չհետաքրքրվեցի` ինձ հետաքրքիր չէր  :Smile:

----------


## Okamigo

> Q-group-ը ունի տենց դասընթացներ
> http://q-group.am/?com=module&module=menu&id=30
> Մանրամասների համար շատ չհետաքրքրվեցի` ինձ հետաքրքիր չէր


Շնորհակալ եմ

----------


## VisTolog

Թեման ընկավ աչքովս, ասի հարցնեմ.

Օրինակ ես աշխատանքի եմ ուզում ընդունեմ ցանցային ադմին ու ուզում եմ կազմեմ թեստ, ո՞ր հարցերը պետքա լինեն առաջնային:

----------


## Varzor

> Թեման ընկավ աչքովս, ասի հարցնեմ.
> Օրինակ ես աշխատանքի եմ ուզում ընդունեմ ցանցային ադմին ու ուզում եմ կազմեմ թեստ, ո՞ր հարցերը պետքա լինեն առաջնային:


1. Հունցուս?
2. Շտեղանըս?
3. Որտեղ ես աշխատել?
4. Ինչի ես ուզում մեր մոտ աշխատել?
5. ինչ է համակարգչային ցանցը
6. ինչ է IP-ն?
....
X. Ինչքան աշխատավարձ ես ակնկալում?

Սենց լավա?

----------

VisTolog (04.04.2012), Ձայնալար (04.04.2012)

----------


## VisTolog

> 1. Հունցուս?
> 2. Շտեղանըս?
> 3. Որտեղ ես աշխատել?
> 4. Ինչի ես ուզում մեր մոտ աշխատել?
> 5. ինչ է համակարգչային ցանցը
> 6. ինչ է IP-ն?
> ....
> X. Ինչքան աշխատավարձ ես ակնկալում?
> 
> Սենց լավա?


Լավա, եթե տենցա իրականում: :LOL:  Փաստորեն տենց չէր: :Jpit: 

SQL Server. 1C, ATC

----------

Varzor (04.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Լավա, եթե տենցա իրականում: Փաստորեն տենց չէր:
> SQL Server. 1C, ATC


Բայց էդ ինչ կապ ունի ցանցային ադմինի հետ ?  :Shok: 
Առաջին երկուսն ավելի շատ ծրագրավորման հետ են առնչվում, երկրորդն էլ առանձին մասնագիտություն է:  :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

> Բայց էդ ինչ կապ ունի ցանցային ադմինի հետ ? 
> Առաջին երկուսն ավելի շատ ծրագրավորման հետ են առնչվում, երկրորդն էլ առանձին մասնագիտություն է:


Ոնց նշեցիր «իմ տեղեկացումներում» :LOL:  մարդիկ չեն տարբերում, ով ինչ մասնագետա ու ինչի մասնագետա:

----------


## Varzor

> Ոնց նշեցիր «իմ տեղեկացումներում» մարդիկ չեն տարբերում, ով ինչ մասնագետա ու ինչի մասնագետա:


Դե *գյամբըդրշիկ* են էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## Shah

> Թեման ընկավ աչքովս, ասի հարցնեմ.
> 
> Օրինակ ես աշխատանքի եմ ուզում ընդունեմ ցանցային ադմին ու ուզում եմ կազմեմ թեստ, ո՞ր հարցերը պետքա լինեն առաջնային:


1. ինչ է ցանցային ռաուտինգի պրոտոկոլը, դրանց տեսակները
2. ինչ է NAT հասկացողություն
3. ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում IP-ն
4. ինչ է osi մոդելը և ինչ մակարդակներ ունի
5. ինչ է ցանցի դիզայնը

----------


## Varzor

> 1. ինչ է ցանցային ռաուտինգի պրոտոկոլը, դրանց տեսակները
> 2. ինչ է NAT հասկացողություն
> 3. ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում IP-ն
> 4. ինչ է osi մոդելը և ինչ մակարդակներ ունի
> 5. ինչ է ցանցի դիզայնը


Ընգեր տենց հարցեր տվող ընկերությունները Հայաստանում կարելի է մատերի վրա հաշվել  :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (04.04.2012), Ապե Ջան (11.04.2012)

----------


## Shah

> Ընգեր տենց հարցեր տվող ընկերությունները Հայաստանում կարելի է մատերի վրա հաշվել


դրա համար էլ հիմնարկների աշխատողների 90 տոկոսը ոչ թե նեղ մասնագետներ են այլ ունիվերսալ աշխատուժ են համարվում, օրինակ հաշվապահը ձեռի հետ էլ աուդիտով ա զբաղվում, վաճառքի մարդիկ հաշվապահությամբ, ցանցային մասնագետն էլ կաբել ա քաշում կամ էլ վեբ դիզայնով ա զբաղվում  :Smile:

----------

Varzor (05.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> դրա համար էլ հիմնարկների աշխատողների 90 տոկոսը ոչ թե նեղ մասնագետներ են այլ ունիվերսալ աշխատուժ են համարվում, օրինակ հաշվապահը ձեռի հետ էլ աուդիտով ա զբաղվում, վաճառքի մարդիկ հաշվապահությամբ, ցանցային մասնագետն էլ կաբել ա քաշում կամ էլ վեբ դիզայնով ա զբաղվում


Էդ հըլը լավա, բա որ ցանցաիյն մասնագետը ձեռի հետ էլ պահակություն  ա անում  :Jpit: 
Ունիվերսալիզմը բերում է ծախսերի կրճատման, բայց կրախային իրավիճակների:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հայաստանում «Ինտերնետ պրովայդերի» դերը իրենց վրա էին վերցրել շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր քիչ թե շատ հասկանում էին IP - ներից:  :LOL:  Առհասարակ, Հայաստանում այդ լավ էլ խադավոի գործ էր: Շատ մարդիկ էին զբաղվում դրանով ու վատ գումարներ չէին աշխատում:

«Ցանցային ադմինիստրատոր». այս հասկացությունը խորթ էր շատերի համար, քանի որ այդ պաշտոնը կազմում էր մի քանի ուրիշ պաշտոնների հետ միասին զբաղեցված մի պաշտոն, օրինակ սկզբից, երբ նոր էի այս գործում, այդ բոլոր պաշտոնների տերն ու տիրակալը, դերակատարը ես էի, մինչև այն պահը, երբ արդեն պատկերացում կազմեցի իրոք լուրջ «Ցանցային ադմինիստրատորի» մասին: Այսօր կան հիմնարկություններ, ովքեր դեռ պատկերացում չեն կազմել դրա մասին, ու այդպես էլ բազմապաշտոն շարունակում են:  :Smile:

----------

